# Nachwuchs erkrankt?



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2007)

Wir hatten unseren Nachwuchs ja im Haus in ein Aquarium eingesetzt. Es war alles prima, sie sind schön gewachsen, jetzt haben wir ein Problem.

Bereits der 2. Fisch sieht so aus, als wäre das Hinterteil vor der Hinterflosse nach oben gebogen, die Flossen waren ein wenig franselig und dann ist er eingegangen, jetzt ist wieder einer da der so aussieht. Was kann das sein?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2007)

Hallo Doris, 

alles im Griff beim Thema Sauerstoffmessung?   


Mit deinem Nachwuchs, der die Schwanzflosse krümmt und dann ablebt stehe ich nun auf dem Schlauch. Noch nie habe ich ein ähnliches Problem gehört. 
Tut mir echt Leid, aber diesmal kann ich nicht helfen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2007)

Hallo Doris,

ich hatte bei meinen Guppys/Zebrabärblingen im Aquarium mal ähnliches (Verkrümmung der "Wirbelsäule").
Mir wurde gesagt, dass es sich um Leberschäden infolge falscher/einseitiger Ernährung oder kurzzeitig zu hoher Nitritwerte handeln könnte.

Mir wurde ein sehr gutes Futter empfohlen um wenigstens das eine Problem zu beheben (bei den winzigen Fischen reicht es ewig) - das andere kann man nur durch Wasserwechsel (kurzfristig) und gute biologische Filterung (längerfristig) in den Griff bekommen.
Der letzte im Becken verbliebe Fisch erfreut sich seit dem bester Gesundheit. 

An was es nun lag - Keine Ahnung!

Also miss mal die Wasserwerte und stell sie ein!
Ein Foto wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2007)

Hallo Anett, das ist ja interessant. Eben kommt mein Mann heim er war unterwegs um die Wasserqualität zu prüfen und da kam raus das im Aquarium bei dem Nachwuchs, der Nitrit und Nitratgehalt zu hoch sei, also scheint ja da was dran zu sein. Es war eine richtige Verbiegug nach oben des hinteren Teils vom Fisch. Schade, das wir nun 2 verloren haben. Mein Mann hat was mitgebracht, hoffe es klappt nun und passiert nicht wieder wo wir sie so schön groß gepäppelt haben.

Liebe Gruß Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2007)

Hallo Doris,

kauft Euch bitte die entsprechenden Tröpfchentests und macht solange Teilwasserwechsel um die Werte zu reduzieren, bis das Nitrit gesunken ist (am besten wäre nicht mehr nachweisbar).
Auch die Fütterung solltet Ihr währenddessen reduzieren.
Nitrat ist bei weitem nicht so gefährlich wie Nitrit.
Bei mir war es übrigens eher eine seitliche Verkrümmung. 

Habt Ihr einen Filter an dem Becken? Ist der vielleicht zu klein?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2007)

Hallo Annett, werde Deine Antwort später meinem Mann zum Lesen geben. Die Babys sind *seine Baustelle* da darf ich gar nicht ran.   

Filter usw. hat er eigentlich alles, ich vermute das vielleicht während unserer Abwesenheit auch zuviel gefüttert worden ist. Ist immer so eine Sache wenn man ausser Haus ist und andere Leute füttern, obwohl mein Mann öfter das Wasser wechselt. Er wird mir später sicher etwas dazu sagen. Aber mir leuchtet das jetzt ein. Er war ja erst bei einem *Fachmann* für Aquaristik zm Wassermessen, der hatte aber nur den PH Wert gemessen, so als würde daran alles hängen. Es gab da schon eine riesige Diskussion mit meinem Mann, als ich ihm sagte, das das nicht genug sei und wir noch andere Werte benötigen (ich lese ja im Forum genug). Erst nach langem Hin und Her konnte ich ihn ürzeugen noch woanders hin zu fahren, was er ja auch gemacht hat. Das aber ein *Fachmann* für Aquaristik so etwas nicht weiß, kann ich nicht verstehen.
Danke und liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2007)

Hallo Doris,

wenn Du Deinem Mann zum Thema Wasserwerte wirklich etwas gutes zu lesen geben willst, dann nicht mein Geschwätz, sondern z.B. das hier. 
Wenn er das gelesen *und* verstanden hat, dann kann er auch einen "Fachmann" von einem Fachmann unterscheiden.   

Aber wir haben fast alle (mich eingeschlossen) mal so angefangen und den sogenannten Fachleuten bzw. Verkäufern Vertrauen geschenkt.  
Nur gut, dass ich vor dem Teich schon viele Jahre ein Aquarium hatte. 
Sonst wäre wahrscheinlich alles schief gelaufen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2007)

Danke für Deine Mühe Annett. Habe es meinem Mann schon einmal gezeigt aber gelesen hat er es noch nicht ausführlich, er mag keinen PC, werde es ihm wohl ausdrucken, damit er es auch alles liest. Aber vielen Dank noch einmal.
Bis jetzt geht es den restlichen Kleinen ganz gut, hoffentlich bleibt es so.

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------

